# Living apart in a marriage



## louisecsimpson (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi my name is Evie


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Louise. patiently awaiting more deals on what constitutes living apart in your case.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there and welcome! You've made a great choice to join us.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@louisecsimpson if this is your real name, you might need to change it.

Please send a Personal Message to @EleGirl who is an admin on the site who can do that for you.


----------



## Livvy05 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi, I'm new as well and also living apart in my marriage. I'd like to hear more since this is not really a common issue.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Livvy05 said:


> Hi, I'm new as well and also living apart in my marriage. I'd like to hear more since this is not really a common issue.


How do you define living apart? I think it is alot more common than you think. Just because everything looks good on on the outside does not mean it is not dying within 4 walls.

At present I am in a separate bedroom, I got fed up of the lying to my face about the drinking. We live our lives for the most apart, though we see each other at home, have general chit chat and occasionally go out for dinner, etc. It is not ideal. He says I made the choice to take all my stuff and move out of the bedroom, he is giving me my space, LOL, that is nice so big of him! I always bring up his past, he cannot get emotional now, he doesn't want to fight. I do not respect him, etc etc. I know he is in a bit of a depression because the business is not going well, I know I could be the supportive wife but I just don't have it in me right now. Sadly when I was in a similar situation, he said he didn't know what to do with me and went out partying and drinking. I ought to do the same, but that is not who I am.

Hard to respect someone who treats you as an afterthought. 

Space may help a relationship, to help let things settle. OR it can just put the final nail in the coffin of a dying marriage.


----------



## Livvy05 (Apr 1, 2019)

@aine I meant like actually living in different homes. 

I don't know what she means by it, but that is my situation currently. We lead totally separate lives. 

I get what you mean though.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Livvy05 said:


> @aine I meant like actually living in different homes.
> 
> I don't know what she means by it, but that is my situation currently. We lead totally separate lives.
> 
> I get what you mean though.


Livvy, why are you living apart? Is it a trial run for divorce?


----------



## Livvy05 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lol NO. You can see my post. Sorry, I don't know how to share a link on here. This is all new to me. I don't want to hijack her post.


----------

